# Happy food



## jwithnell (Sep 15, 2021)

OK, just for fun. If I try to make pulled or chopped pork barbecue, this is the standard that towers over me. These great, small barbecue places are disappearing in Georgia, but Sprayberry's has hung in there since 1926 and was the dominant near-local place my family could go for meat. These old barbecue joints were defined by a plain building, hog cooked on the premises with local hardwood, no booze, and a schedule that put everyone in church Sundays. A plate always included the meat, Brunswick stew, a few slices of light bread, sweet-spicy pickles, and a proprietary sauce that hits midway between eastern Carolina and a thicker Memphis style. A dinner this week put me back in a happy place and time. (I get no photo or a double posting?)

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Jack K (Sep 15, 2021)

Well said. Since leaving North Carolina, I miss the barbecue culture there. Very similar to what you describe.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Edward (Sep 15, 2021)

If you know where to look, you can actually get good barbecue around here (I recommend Big Ray's in Allen, TX) but it's been decades since I've had Q and stew.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

